# Pomps



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Thought I'd try the Fly Rod on the edge today, been catching a few off the surf rig, so what the heck! Pomp on the ground was exactly 3lbs :whistling:


----------



## Try-A-Fly (Sep 13, 2012)

Nice work! I have a hard enough time catching em with bait!


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Very nice! Looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

That's what it's all about! I like to catch them anyway that I can, but on a flyrod is icing on the cake! C2


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*I wish we had water like that.*

We have Pompano here but I generally have to chum them up.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Niiiiiice.
Thanks for sharing wtbfishin.
catch 'em up.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

great catch.....!
one of my favorite activities!...Ive been catching them from my Beavertail, and my 14 ft skiff the last few years....closest thing to bonefish and permit on the fly...pompano freak out in 3 ft of water. Had one do about 4 tight circles before it took off on a long run that ended in a jump...cleared the water and kept on going!!!!
Time to go!


----------



## River Hooligans (Dec 26, 2012)

Very nice, what fly pattern were you using...


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

River Hooligans said:


> Very nice, what fly pattern were you using...


Just some home made fly of mine on a #1 hook w/heavy eyes pink/white w/ a little flash.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Jealous here. Looks like a nice day out there!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Here's the fly, I think I remember hearing Pomps will eat any small fly pattern, well now you have proof, been chomped a few times, but never looked much better :no:


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

That is awesome! Every time I've brought my fly rod out there its been too windy! Nice job!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Fly Fishing Lures/Flies*

There's a very thin line between a Clouser and a Jig!
In fact; I tie a 'Jig Fly' which uses a split shot for the head.

The head color doesn't matter, as some people say, but I've been finding that a chartreuse green head with pink, white or a combination of, for the skirt(tail) works real well.

I fish with the fly rod early. When the wind/sun come up, I change to a spinner with small jig/flies. 

I have a 12 foot fly/spinner combination that I made from a crappie pole for this purpose. C2


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

Very cool ... I brought my fly rod and spinning rod w/me this past Sunday and saw 8 pomps, but couldn't even get them to hit a 1/4 oz pomp jig tipped w/a fresh sand-flea. I did manage to catch an albie on the spinning rod though.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Awesome!

This makes me want to start flyfishing!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

hsiF deR said:


> Awesome!
> 
> This makes me want to start flyfishing!


 You should! I rarely fish any other way now, I'm sure I could catch more fish w/other methods but I don't care :no:.

bigspoon I'm casting RH, wind is not much of an issue for me on the edge unless it is coming out of the SW or really blowing hard, I like it better w/none though or 5-6 out of the N or NE, even out of the SW I'll sometimes throw it on a back cast; all the Pomps I've caught were blind casted to, lots and lots of cast to get a fish but I enjoy the casting part too!


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

wtbfishin said:


> bigspoon I'm casting RH, wind is not much of an issue for me on the edge unless it is coming out of the SW or really blowing hard, I like it better w/none though or 5-6 out of the N or NE, even out of the SW I'll sometimes throw it on a back cast; all the Pomps I've caught were blind casted to, lots and lots of cast to get a fish but I enjoy the casting part too!


What/where is the edge?


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

where the water meets the sand


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

wtbfishin said:


> where the water meets the sand


Well don't I feel silly!


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Very nice! I've spent a lot of time walking the beach with my fly rod hunting pomps with only the typical catch to be expected (ladys, spanish, bluefish, redfish, etc..) but no elusive pomp for me yet...


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pompano*



asago said:


> Very nice! I've spent a lot of time walking the beach with my fly rod hunting pomps with only the typical catch to be expected (ladys, spanish, bluefish, redfish, etc..) but no elusive pomp for me yet...


 Patience; they will come! C2


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Charlie2 said:


> Patience; they will come! C2


If your Rotator Cuff holds up that is!


----------



## Emiliopop (Jan 28, 2013)

Where were you when you caught this?


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Emiliopop said:


> Where were you when you caught this?


 Down at the beach :yes:.

I'm in Walton Co and I was close to Topsail Hill.


----------

